# Den Biss erkennen



## AKor74 (21. September 2004)

sagt doch mal, wenn ich auf Brücken etc. angle, nehme ich einfache feine Spinnruten oder etwas schwerere Aalruten mit feiner Spitze, 3m lang, gut handlebar und raus damit. Oben kommt eine Bimmel ran, Knicklicht dazu und man erkennt spätestens an der Bimmel jeden leichten Zupfer.

Wenn ich direkt vom Strand angeln soll, meine Brandungsruten messen 4,20m, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie bekomme ich den Biss zu erkennen, ohne ständig auf die Spitzen zu achten, wie bei Knicklichtern notwendig. Ein Bimmel würde beim erstne leichten Anschlag vermutlich irgendwo hinter mir im Sand liegen und somit verloren sein. Die Variante mit der Rute aus dem Ständer nehmen, nur gegen das Dreibein legen und dann die Glocke abnehmen halte ich für nicht darstellbar. Die Glocke dranlassen......und weg...der Händler fret sich.

Wie genau macht ihr es, wäre doch schade um die Glocken. Es gibt da so kleine Bissanzeiger von Balzer für kanpp 7 Euro, die kommen an die Rute, Schnur einlegen und reagieren auf Zug an der Schnur. Aber wie praktikabel sind die Teile. Wer kennt Alternativen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Man möge mit die unprofessionelle Antwort verzeihen, aber es gibt auch Glöckchen, die man in den Bügel vom Spitzenring einklemmt und die halten für gewöhnlich. Bei Auswerfen mach ich die jedoch auch ab, erstens wegen dem Radau und zweitens, damit die nicht hinterher fliegen und schauen, wo der Köder landet.  Wenn man nicht, wie ich Depp, den Fehler macht, die Schnur gleich mit ein zu klemmen und bei einem Drill dann die Schnur abgepellt wird, sind die ganz OK. 


Ich nehme auch oft welche, die bestehen aus einem Plastikhalter mit zwei Schellen und einer Kammer zur Aufnahme eines Knicklichtes. So hat man optisch und akustisch ne Meldung. Kosten 1 Euro, sollte man aber auch beim Auswerfen abnehmen, weil die sonst ne unfreiwillige Flugstunde nehmen. Ansonsten sind die aber beim Anschlagen und Drillen nicht im Weg. 

Die zum anklipsen auf der Schnur, Kletteraffe glaube ich nennt man die, habe ich inzwischen auf welche zur Aufnahme von Beta Lighst umgestellt, das geht nach den ersten Versuchen astrein und man braucht die nächsten Jahre keine Knicklichter mehr kaufen. Diese wiederum gibt es an einer Kette, wobei da bei einem heftigen Biss mit Schnur abziehen der Kletteraffe gerne gegen die Ringe knallt, oder welche mit starren Stangen, die wie eine Wippe dann runter kippen.

Rute hoch stellen und dann Kletteraffe ist nicht so günstig, weil die Schnur dann extrem steile Winkel hat und die Gefahr besteht, dass sich der Kletteraffe um die schnur zwirbelt. Ich würde das nicht bei steil gestellter  Rute so machen, das könnte einen Knoten geben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Bloß keine Bimmel an der See die hört ja nie auf zu bimmeln.
Versuch es mal hiermit oder damit. funktioniert beides einwandfrei.


----------



## Palerado (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Ich denke mal dass Du da entweder fliehen wirst oder noch schlimmer Deine Nachbarn am Strand Dich erwischen.
Wir haben einmal jemanden gehört der es mit einer Glocke am Strand versucht hat. Er hat zum Glück nach kurzer Zeit die Glocke abgemacht.

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es keine Alternative zum Knicklicht an der Spitze wenn ein wenig Wind herrscht.
Auerdem finde ich, dass gerade das den Reiz beim Brandungsangeln ausmacht.


----------



## AKor74 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Ja schon richtig, die Knicklichter befestige einfach mit Klebestreifen (im Westen lapidar Tesafilm genannt), schön ruhig sind die allemal.

Die Glocken die an der Rutre befestigt werde halten wunderbar, nur wenn man zig mal ausgeworfen hat, dann hat man nur noch die Befestigung an der Spitze.

Das mit der Zitronenflasche habe ich am Wochenende gerade wieder bei einem Mitangler beobachtet, die Ruten standen allerding an der Brückenreeling angelehnt. Wenn ich aber zum Blei auf Zug bin und die Ruten im Dreibein stehen, wie kann ich dann die Zitrone einhängen, die Schnur ist doch stramm? Oder ist der Winkel der Rute nahezu egal, ich probiere es gerne aus, kann man einfach etwas Schnur nachgeben um die Zitronen einzuhängen.....


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Moin,
kann mir die Brandungsangelei ohne Knicklichter gar nicht vorstellen. Ich setze mich einige Meter von meinen Ruten entfernt, damit man keinen steifen Nacken vom Hochschauen bekommt, in meinen Klappstuhl, und beobachte die Knickì`s - ist besser als jedes Fernsehprogramm! 
Und je nach Bissheftigkeit gemütlich oder im heftigen Sprint an die Ruten!
Manno vom Erzählen werde ich schon wieder richtig fickerig |uhoh: , ich freue mich schon wieder auf die Brandungssaison!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Palerado (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Geht mir genau so.
Wir sind ab dem 20.10 für 4 Tage auf Fehmarn.
Da freue ich mich schon wieder richtig drauf.

Blöd nur dass es das dann bis nächstes Jahr war, aber zur Küste sind es halt mal eben 400 km


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Hatte das schon ein paar Mal, das mir bisstechnisch die Rute aus dem Dreibein gezogen wurde, das war dann noch besser als Fernsehen, das war dann wie ein Organismus  , konnte den "Monstern" aber leider nie habhaft werden!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AKor74 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Ich könnte auch schon wieder, fahre in 1,5 Wochen nach DK. Hoffentlich ist das Weib nicht so stur, wenn ich zum Angeln los will.


----------



## Waldi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Brandungsangeln ohne Tanz der Knicklichter - kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen! Das gehört dazu. BITTE BITTE kein Glöckchengewitter !!!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## bernd noack (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*








 diese bisserkennungsmethode ist eigentlich fuers brandungsangeln unueblich : : Jeden Biss erkennen
Die meisten Brandungsangler stellen nach dem Auswerfen ihren Ruten senkrecht. Aus meiner Erfahrung halte ich folgende Methode für besser: Nach dem Auswerfen setzt man sich in seinen Anglerstuhl, legt das Rutenende auf den Oberschenkel und die Rutenmitte in einem Rutenhalter waagerecht ab. Jetzt kurbelt man so viel Schnur ein, bis diese auf Spannung kommt. Dann hakt man die Schnur in den gekrümmten Zeigefinger ein, zieht sie etwas zur Seite und hält sie auf Spannung. Viele Bisse sind Hebebisse und gerade diese kann man am plötzlichen Nachlassen der Schnurspannung gut erkennen. Etwa alle 1-2 Minuten sollte man zusätzlich die Schnur durch 2-3 Kurbeldrehungen etwas einholen (die Bewegung des Köders reizt die Fische zum Anbiss) und dann wieder mit dem Zeigerfinger auf Spannung halten.--- auszug stammt aus diesem link : http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/meeresangeln.htm#brandung auf karpfen klappt nach meiner erfahrung diese methode ganz gut vielleicht ja auch in der brandung-also mal testen---;+


----------



## Palerado (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Die Methode kann man aber auch nur bei ruhigem Wetter einsetzen.
Wenn man richtig Wellen hat ist zu viel Schnur im Wasser und dort setzen sich dann die allseits geliebten Krautmengen rein.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

hi akor,|wavey: 
das ist ein gutes thema in der nahenden brandungszeit
ich benutze auch meistens nur ein knicklicht ,nur bei etwas mehr wind habe ich ein bisserkennungsproblem wenn der fisch vorsichtigt nur zupft
gott sei dank sind scholle und co auch oft selbsthaker
die bimmel gibt es nur wenn die 2 jungens meiner freundin auch dem fisch nachstellen , sie mögen diesen ton nur allzu gern:q 
bis zu welcher windstärke funktioniert ein vernüftiges brandungsangeln überhaupt eurer meinung nach?;+


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> kann mir die Brandungsangelei ohne Knicklichter gar nicht vorstellen. Ich setze mich einige Meter von meinen Ruten entfernt, damit man keinen steifen Nacken vom Hochschauen bekommt, in meinen Klappstuhl, und beobachte die Knickì`s - ist besser als jedes Fernsehprogramm!
> Und je nach Bissheftigkeit gemütlich oder im heftigen Sprint an die Ruten!
> Manno vom Erzählen werde ich schon wieder richtig fickerig |uhoh: , ich freue mich schon wieder auf die Brandungssaison!
> ...




Jo Andi. Bin auch schon ganz nervös! Geht am 02.10. für mich wieder los die Saison! 

Von den Bimmeln bin ich auch ab. Nur noch Knicki´s! Was besseres gibt es nicht. Besonders, wenn sie sich auch bewegen!!! #6


----------



## CyTrobIc (22. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Ich erkenne die Bisse nie, da sich die rutenspitze ab windstärke 3 eh dauernd durch den wellengang bewegt, oder mal wieder massig kraut an der schnur hängt. Gibts ne möglichkeit trotzdem bisse zu erkennen ? Ich mein die vorgestellten Methoden sind nicht schlecht, aber bei jeder welle strafft sich die schnur ja sowieso.


----------



## sundeule (22. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Knicklicht oben an. Früher hatte ich Schrumpfschlauch aufgezogen. Nach einem Rutenwechsel wollte ich den Spitzenring nicht mehr entfernen und habe mir ein dünnes, wasserfestes Pflaster besorgt, mit dem ich  zwei Knicklichthülsen angewunden habe. Hält ohne Probs mehrere Trips durch.
Zitrusflaschen haben den Vorteil, auch "Fallbisse" anzuzeigen. Im Allgemeinen darf mensch wohl aber auch aller paar Minuten den Köder um ein bis zwei Meter bewegen - aktives Fischen lockt. In der Regel lasse ich die Wattis eh nicht länger als eine halbe Stunde baden. Wenn sich Kleinfisch in der Nähe befindet ist dass manchmal schon eine lange Zeit.


----------



## Palerado (22. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erkenne die Bisse nie, da sich die rutenspitze ab windstärke 3 eh dauernd durch den wellengang bewegt, oder mal wieder massig kraut an der schnur hängt. Gibts ne möglichkeit trotzdem bisse zu erkennen ? Ich mein die vorgestellten Methoden sind nicht schlecht, aber bei jeder welle strafft sich die schnur ja sowieso.



Bei Windstärke 3 schon???
Benutzt Du ein Dreibein? Bei etwas mehr Wind ist es wichtig dass die Ruten einen festen Stand haben. 
Mein Vater hatte beim letzten mal auch nur diese normalen Rutenständer.
Da vollführt die Spitze tolle Tänze, aber mit einem Dreibein und straff gespannter SChnur ist das kein Problem.

Wenn Kraut in der Schnur ist hast Du keine Chance vorsichtige Bisse zu sehen.


----------



## Waldi (22. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

Ich meine wohl, daß ich bis Windstärke 5 oder gar 6 Bisse erkennen kann. Dabei stelle ich meine Ruten je höher die Brandung ist um so steiler und wenn es geht durch lange Rutenständer noch höher. Dabei ist es am wichtigsten, daß die Schnur erst hinter der Brandungszone in das Wasser taucht. Dann noch vernünftiges Blei mit Kralle und Fireline. Die Ruten stehen dann so stark unter Spannung, daß man den Windeinfluß fast nicht bemerkt. Man sieht dann eigentlich jeden Zupfer. Die richtig guten Bisse lösen oft die Kralle und die Rute schnellt richtig zurück. Leider ist das aber zu selten. Ist der Wind aber nicht so heftig fische ich auch lieber etwas aktiver ohne Kralle indem ich alle paar Minuten ein paar Meter einziehe. Gerade Platte muß man suchen, und mit Fireline gteht auch der kleinste Zupfer in die Rutenspitze und ist somit gut sichtbar.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## bernd noack (22. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*






 gegen genickstarre scheint diese bisserkennung guenstig und auch sensibel zu sein: http://www.anglerpoints.de/bacfft/main.php?cat=54


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: Den Biss erkennen*

@ waldi
bin genau deiner meinung.
die bisse erkennt man bis windstärke 7-8 noch wunderbar. man muss sich zwar konzentrieren aber es geht. wenn ne platte beisst wird man wohl probleme habe den biss bei zuviel wind noch zu sehen-es sei denn sie steigt ein wie sonstwas.
da ich nur mit fireline also geflochtener schnur fische, kann ich nicht sagen wie es mit ner mono ist.
ne bimmel zur bisserkennung nehme ich lieber nicht. das ding würde mich dauerhaft nerven wenn etwas wind ist. bisserkennung wäre dann auch gleich null. ich benutze ausschließlich knicklichter. man muss halt wie bei ner pose die ganze zeit hinsehen.
gegen genickstarre empfehle ich einen sehr bequemen stuhl.
was anderes kann man da wohl nicht machen.


----------

